# Dog Shaming (aka Abbey is full of mischief!)



## MyGirlAbbey (Jan 22, 2013)

The dog shaming site cracks me up. And now I have one of my own. She's so full of mischief!!! She looks ashamed but I really don't think she is. LOL








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha teah I loved when my boy was on there too although his "friends" were not pleased with me. Thought I was a big meanie. Lol. Some are wicked hilarious. Cute one 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

This is my favorite.

"I welcomed the new hedgehog by trying to eat her. Mom spent and hour picking quils out of me"

"I chase the dog around the house because he's afraid of me lol"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyGirlAbbey (Jan 22, 2013)

Ames, not being a big meanie! Our dogs don't really know and it's all in good fun.

Cain's Mom, that one is hilarious! I've never seen that one. Dog Shaming Gold.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh poor Abbey! She just wanted something a little bit different.

It's all about texture.


----------



## MyGirlAbbey (Jan 22, 2013)

LOL! Yeah, definitely a different texture. The shocking kind of texture since the cord was plugged in!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

